# Allens Fly Fishing



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I just wanted to share my findings with this gear. I have lost a couple of very expensive reels to the depth of whatever lake. So I looked for more cost friendly reels. One with a good drag and these reels seem to do the job.
I have been using the reels for about three years now. Each generation just gets better and better.
Here are some of my reels:









Here is the new TROUT II reel, I think it is sexy:

























And my favorite is the ALLENS AST 9' 4 piece 6 wt rod matched with the Trout reel









ALLENS also has quality at a killer price HOOKS. My favorite are the SW (Salt Water) . I tend to through wet flies back in the box and they rust. These SW solve that problem.

And the service has been off the charts great.

This is "my" review I wanted to share.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I've tried their hooks and so far so good. They seem to be of decent quality and sharpness and the price can't be beat. Shipping is free on the hooks and as you say, customer service has been great.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Love the "mint" green!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

There is a brand new one that is Green with red accents. Sweet looking!


----------



## guitarfisher (Sep 27, 2012)

Gotsta getme one a those Scotty multiple rod holders!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Just got my latest copy of American Anglers and Allen Fly Fishing Trout II reel is featured on page 17.


----------

